# Cervelo S2 or Fuji D6 4.0



## Lammarth (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all,
im looking for a carbon bike. Theese two are enough for me, but im so confused.

Fuji looks great!
Cervelo is lighter than fuji, and so many people use this frame. thay all are happy.

So hard to choice for me. Fuji's frame looks really good..

links are:
Cervelo S2 Rival Bike | R&A Cycles
Fuji D6 4.0

Thanks 
(Sorry for bad spelling)


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

well, those are VERY different bikes... I guess the biggest question you need to answer is what kind of riding will you be doing? If you want to do more group riding then go with the S2. If you are planning to ride alone, and, especially if you plan to do time trials and triathlons, then go with the Fuji. But, you might want to look at Cervelo's P line if that is your goal. If you only plan to do the occasional TT or Tri, then the S2 can be fitted with aerobars and is very versatile.

Good luck. (BTW, I love my S2... but don't do any Tris nor TTs.)


----------



## Lammarth (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks for answer 

im thinking of triathlon. but fuji is really heavy bike. isnt it? 9.2 kg cervelo is over 7-8 i think.

how to be fast a heavy bike  i know, the answer is "aero design".. but im still confused. i want fuji, i want a tri bike, but cervelos frame has better quality, lighter than fuji.. 


 is fuji d6 4.0 a good tri bike? how much point you can give this bike on 10? 
7? 

sorry for poor english again


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

best of both worlds? Cervelo P2 Ultegra Bike | R&A Cycles price is a little higher, but, is ultegra and dura-ace instead of 105 and tiagra. Or, go to art's: Cervelo P2 Carbon Dura Ace 7900 2012

tri bikes tend to be heavier because they aren't really needed for "nimbleness". They are used primarily for straight lines with few hills.

That S2 can certainly be used for triathlons...pretty sure it still had the 2 position seatpost on that model year so you can move the seat around to be more "forward" for tri friendly positioning. 

As for the Fuji, I have no clue about it. I have a Cervelo Soloist and the carbon S2. Love them both. Don't think you can go wrong with a Cervelo, but I bet the Fuji folks will chime in and say the same about a Fuji. 

If your budget is in that $2k-$2400 range you can get a lot of bike. OR, get a lesser bike and use the extra for a great set of aero wheels. LOTS of options.


----------



## Lammarth (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks again bro,
im going to buy this one;
MELSA | Bisiklet Motosiklet Yedek Parçalar? San. Tic. Ltd. ?ti.

not bad ha? ultegra components, better whellset
i don't like p2's desing at all 

----------------------------------

and, should i buy 52 or 54 tri bike?
my results are;
Road Bike Size Sheet | eBicycles.com


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

that works. 

no clue on sizing...


----------

